# Underwater exercises



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

_Anybody with experience in underwater exercises? I am kind of skeptical since whales are fat but it would be nice to try something new. Please don´t suggest drowning, boiling water or a gym in a submarine. Thanks _


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

That sounds super practical!

On second thought... you may be on to something here... 

We could create gyms based underwater...

The profit would come from renting out the scuba gear needed to get to the underwater gym...

This is genious...

Hmm....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

Since whales are fat...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

In water, you are doing only the postive part of the lift and therefore are doing no negatives.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> In water, you are doing only the postive part of the lift and therefore are doing no negatives.


_That is why you can get upside down in the water. You do half of the movement, get upside down and finish.  _


----------



## Stu (Dec 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> In water, you are doing only the postive part of the lift and therefore are doing no negatives.



ther would be some negative but it would be greatly reduced, the positives would be harder


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

_





Specially designed to increase resistance of the water. _


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 5, 2004)

i did water-based therapy to get my back muscles on track after back surgery.  worked well since i was still barely able to sit at that point.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

_Maybe not underwater gym but liquid gym. As you get strong you move through liquids of different densities. Newbies start in water, then something in a consistency of a pap, finally melted metal or lava. _


----------



## Stu (Dec 5, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Maybe not underwater gym but liquid gym. As you get strong you move through liquids of differents densities. Newbies start in water, then something in a consistency of a pap, finally melted metal or lava. _



mecury would be good


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> mecury would be good


_At 5.43 g/cm³ it sounds nice but too expensive. _


----------



## Stu (Dec 5, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At 5.43 g/cm³ it sounds nice but too expensive. _



yeah an those thermometer thingys that its comes in are SO impractical youd have to by millions of them before you had enough to fill a pool


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

_A good option would be a non-newtonian liquid, so the hard you push the harder it gets. You can actually walk above those liquids, just like Jesus.  _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> yeah an those thermometer thingys that its comes in are SO impractical youd have to by millions of them before you had enough to fill a pool


_... or we can take a really big straw and suck that planet. _


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, the problem with mercury is that you can't really touch it.... bad things happen...  For the underwater gym, you could have air filled toys to train the negative portion and weights to train the positive portion!

 Honestly though, training IN the water is great for you.  However, you don't need weights.  If you swim enough, you will gain strength.  I have a cousin who is an extremely good swimmer.  When he trains, he sometimes does 5,000 laps a day.  Yes, five thousand.  He does 1,000 laps, then trains with weights (in a gym); another thousand, trains with weights; etc., until he reaches 5,000 laps.  After that, I'm sure you'd get a good enough workout, even without the gym training.  However, that is basically for endurance; I'm not sure how much actual strength you'd gain once you're used to the movements.  I'm sure you could find a way to strength train in the water though.  Maybe find some sort of waterproof weight vest to wear while swimming (?), even though that might be dangerous.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

_Damn, your cousin should be main attraction on SeaWorld. Goodbye Shamu and Flipper.  _


----------



## Stu (Dec 5, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well, the problem with mercury is that you can't really touch it.... bad things happen...



shit is mercury really bad for you?

iv always worked on the theroy that you are what you eat iv been guzzling down 10-20 thermometers ED

i thout that if i ate metal it would make me strong like metal i cant believe my diet plan is flawed


----------



## Vieope (Dec 5, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> shit is mercury really bad for you?


_
That is why many bodybuilders don´t eat too much tuna. 
_


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 5, 2004)

I've read that baseball players practice swinging bats in a pool.  Once summer comes around I will try putting my bench in the pool.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 5, 2004)

No, you were right.  Eating mercury will make you ripped like Ahnold.  Feel the burn (screams in pain)!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 6, 2004)

_Anybody else with some ideas? _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

underwater sex?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 6, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> underwater sex?



Women would be out b/c it is bad for them to have sex under water...
The Thrusting of your penis forces water into the vagina...It has been shown that this can lead to such things as endometriosis...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 6, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Women would be out b/c it is bad for them to have sex under water...
> The Thrusting of your penis forces water into the vagina...It has been shown that this can lead to such things as endometriosis...


_
First comic books knowledge, now this.
Nothing like google to give that useless knowledge you don´t know. Come on cats, do you even know how to spell endometriosis? do you? do you? do you?  _


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am kind of skeptical since whales are fat _


But Eels are skinny!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2004)

Swim while dragging a buoy behind you kind of like running with a parachute.

Whales have blubber because they don't have wetsuits in their size to keep them warm when they dive down into the depths, unless you mean the landwhales I call fat people.


----------

